# Where can I chronograph



## situkslammer (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone know where I can go to chrono my rifle? I am working on some new loads but need to know my muzzle velocity. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where are you located? I may be going to the Bountiful Lions club this Saturday?? You can't do it at the Lee Kay as they don't have anywhere to place them or ever shut down the line.


----------



## situkslammer (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm in West Point


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You only want to cronograph loads? Got a basement and a bunch of phone books? :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you asking for a place that will measure the velocity of your load or a place to shoot your rifle over your chronograph?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

DallanC said:


> You only want to cronograph loads? Got a basement and a bunch of phone books? :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


And no wife?
She'd kill me if she found out I did something like that.
Still, if she was gone...-Ov- no I'd better not.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

I shoot over a chrony regularly at the PMAA range in Parley's Canyon. One tip, set up your gun on bags before the rangemaster calls a cease fire. When you go out to set up the chrony, its a lot easier to locate it properly if the gun is already in a shooting position. Given it's a cease fire, you shouldn't be handling the gun. Hence, you need to get it into position BEFORE the cease fire. Then place the chrony far enough away from the shooting bench to get outside the muzzle blast.


----------

